# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Jesse Ventura: I question his motivations

## berrybunches

Why at the rally was he all like "I'll be watching if there enough interest I will run in 2112" Like we can't start our revolution without him or something .
Seemed arrogant to me. There are many other people better suited than him to run on our platform. 

I was also told my a Minn. resident that he is very arrogant, that he won't shake hands or anything and that when he was governor it was "all about Jesse"
Now I think I know what they mean.
I think the guy serves a purpose, he gets press and he motivates people but good God, all he is doing is sitting in Mexico waiting for people to rally around a potential 2112 run that will fail. He wouldn't even run for Senate. I don't get it. He doesn't seem to want to help at all - like, its all about Jesse. He even admits to taking a contract from MSNBC to keep his mouth shut about the war. WTF? Dr. Paul certainly would not let himself be bought off and I don't want anyone in the white house who would sell their signature and turn a blind eye to the highest bidder either.

I use to defend him and like him a lot but I am getting to the point where I question his motivations.

Thoughts?

*EDIT: Thanks everyone for clearing up any misconception I had of Jesse. This has been an enlightening thread.*

----------


## RonpaulSupporter7777

I never thought of the guy in the way you describe him, although you do make a good point about him leaving the country and all. We do not need to rely on Jesse to keep this movement going. If he thinks that he can just sit in Mexico and then come back to the U.S. to write a new book and make a few television appearances and also win the support of this movement, he may be in for a big surprise. At the end of the day, Ventura may not end up being our best choice.

He is also very opinionated which can add or detract from his political charm depending on the subject matter (Doing an interview with Playboy and criticizing the Christian religion was not a smart move during his tenure as Governor on Minnesota.).

----------


## berrybunches

> I never thought of the guy in the way you describe him, although you do make a good point about him leaving the country and all. We do not need to rely on Jesse to keep this movement going. If he thinks that he can just sit in Mexico and then come back to the U.S. to write a new book and make a few television appearances and also win the support of this movement, he may be in for a big surprise. At the end of the day, Ventura may not end up being our best choice.
> 
> He is also very opinionated which can add or detract from his political charm depending on the subject matter (Doing an interview with Playboy and criticizing the Christian religion was not a smart move during his tenure as Governor on Minnesota.).


See, I never thought of it this way either until recently and when I talked to some Minnesota folks and it got me wondering. I love the way he speaks but the line I got from several people "its all about Jesse" just keeps getting stuck in my head and seeming more true. 
We don't need him, he is nothing like Ron Paul and short of being able to get a crowd worked up and making good points on TV I think he's near useless; relaxing in the sun on his beach sipping Tequila or whatever.
Jesse can go start a revolution in Mexico, or maybe he doesn't want to becuase there will be no one left in Mexico to pick his strawberries.

----------


## Alawn

> He even admits to taking a contract from MSNBC to keep his mouth shut about the war. WTF? Dr. Paul certainly would not let himself be bought off and I don't want anyone in the white house who would sell their signature and turn a blind eye to the highest bidder either.


That isn't how it happened.  He signed a contract when he was hired by MSNBC that said he wouldn't appear on any other channel for the length of the contract.  When he started saying things they didn't like they took him off the air but still enforced the contract and wouldn't let him go on any other show.  If he did he would have been sued.  His contract expired and now he can go on any show he wants.

----------


## RonpaulSupporter7777

HaHAHAHA   Jesse should really start a Revolution in Mexico. They could use some motivation.

----------


## rightofpeople

Unfortunately, I'm getting the impression that Ventura is sick, as in ill, and that is why he did not run for senate, and will not run for President either.

----------


## erika

Ventura = Let the illegals and third world keep pouring in from the southern border. He's more of the same and won't change a damn thing in that regard. That IS one of the major  problems that is crippling this country and since the fed won't be ended by congress, getting the illegals thing sorted out is imperative. Ventura will blather on about us being paranoid of brown skinned people.  What a $#@!ing idiot he is. If he doesn't see the invasion(influx of millions) and it's impact on the states then he's blind or just doesn't want to face reality. This seems to be the norm with people who are rooted in the 60s. They still believe all the marxist bull$#@! they were taught back then. I hope I'm wrong, maybe he will change his mind.

----------


## RonpaulSupporter7777

As I recall hearing it, Jesse is for some sort of open borders let in all the illegals bonanza extravaganza.

----------


## Ninja Homer

Actually, Jesse Ventura is a lot like Ron Paul on immigration.

Jesse Ventura:

"Illegal immigration is just that, illegal. We owe those individuals who are illegally in the US emergency medical treatment when it is needed, but no education benefits, financial assistance or other benefits that all legal immigrants and US citizens are entitled to. American citizens pay for their benefits through taxes illegal immigrants do not. If we provide free services to illegal immigrants, our actions encourage and support illegal activity, rather than discourage or punish it."

Source: 1998 campaign web site, jesseVentura.org/98campaign Nov 1, 1998 


Ron Paul:

"Q: When you ran for president in 1988, you said, "As in our country's first 150 years, there shouldn't be any immigration policy at all. We should welcome everyone who wants to come here and work." You've changed your view.

Paul: And during that campaign I got into trouble with Libertarians because I said there may well be a time when immigration is like an invasion and we have to treat it differently. My approach to immigration is somewhat different than the others. Mine is you deal with it economically We're in worse shape now because we subsidize immigration. We give food stamps, Social Security, free medical care, free education and amnesty. So you subsidize it, and you have a mess. Conditions have changed. And I think this means that we should look at immigration differently. It's an economic issue more than anything. If our economy was in good health, I don't think there'd be an immigration problem. We'd be looking for workers and we would be very generous."

Source: Meet the Press: 2007 "Meet the Candidates" series Dec 23, 2007

----------


## awake

One thing about Ventura; He is an unstoppable point maker... he would dominate any debate and thats what we need. We are really going to have to find ways to coexist with our differences... because as you will see soon... our petty differences with this guy and that will pale in comparison to what we need to do.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Thoughts?


I cant seem to get past you thinking JV is running for President in 104 yrs.  You do know this is 2008 right?

----------


## hdmf

I don't think Jesse will be around in 2112.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

Jesse is all about Jesse.  And he likes government.  Increased spending on education, spent billions on light rail, etc.  It's just the two parties he doesn't like.  Maybe that's enough for some people.  

But he also won't talk to MN press.  That made things difficult at the Rally for the Republic, and would be an impediment if he wanted to run for something.  As we begrudgingly know, the media still matters.

----------


## PlzPeopleWakeUp

nt

----------


## Rhys

He's cool.... he just isn't your typical politican who always wants to be liked.

As for immigration, he is right in so far as what RP always said that immigration is only a problem now, but shouldn't be seen as one later.

immigration isn't the problem, the welfare is. Immigration IS this country. My family immigrated, so did yours. The problem is, they come by the millions to get welfare.

So I wouldn't say immigration is one of the major problems we have unless you really don't want mexicans here because they talk funny or something. If we can get rid of welfare, we don't need to get rid of illegals cause they wont stay.

----------


## tonesforjonesbones

Ventura is more interested in surfing in Mexico.  Let him surf.  I wont' be supporting him in 2012.  Tones

----------


## Rhys

> Ventura is more interested in surfing in Mexico.  Let him surf.  I wont' be supporting him in 2012.  Tones


why do you always say "tones" and its in your name. is it a compulsion?

----------


## tonesforjonesbones

Rys...because I want to.  Why would you ask me that?  TONES

----------


## berrybunches

> One word: BULL$#@!.


*Good to hear another perspective from a MN resident. That's what I was looking for except you could have used to be a bit less rude to me. Its an easy enough concept to understand that if you are nice to people they will more likely consider your viewpoint. Good thing for you I'm not an $#@! and can look past the insults. If you would have read my posts you will see that I said Jesse serves a purpose in the movement. Chill.*

----------


## berrybunches

> That isn't how it happened.  He signed a contract when he was hired by MSNBC that said he wouldn't appear on any other channel for the length of the contract.  When he started saying things they didn't like they took him off the air but still enforced the contract and wouldn't let him go on any other show.  If he did he would have been sued.  His contract expired and now he can go on any show he wants.


*Thanks for the clarification. Makes more since.*




> Ventura = Let the illegals and third world keep pouring in from the southern border. He's more of the same and won't change a damn thing in that regard. That IS one of the major  problems that is crippling this country and since the fed won't be ended by congress, getting the illegals thing sorted out is imperative. Ventura will blather on about us being paranoid of brown skinned people.  What a $#@!ing idiot he is. If he doesn't see the invasion(influx of millions) and it's impact on the states then he's blind or just doesn't want to face reality. This seems to be the norm with people who are rooted in the 60s. They still believe all the marxist bull$#@! they were taught back then. I hope I'm wrong, maybe he will change his mind.


*Sorry but you can't blame all your problems on illegal immigrants. I am for open borders but am anti- illegal immigration,If you trust your government enough to fence you in move to China.*




> One thing about Ventura; He is an unstoppable point maker... he would dominate any debate and thats what we need. We are really going to have to find ways to coexist with our differences... because as you will see soon... our petty differences with this guy and that will pale in comparison to what we need to do.


*Absolutely 100% agree. I really like hearing him speak and put people in their place. One reason why I started this thread is clarification on the Mexico thing.*




> I cant seem to get past you thinking JV is running for President in 104 yrs.  You do know this is 2008 right?


*ROFL  
2012*

----------


## JohnMeridith

People on this forum that continually bash JV are ridiculous.  Hypocrites even.  Let me think about the founding fathers that spent their time abroad rather than in the US...hmm benjamin franklin and thomas jefferson come to mind for some reason.  

You people sound like the idiots that bash Ron Paul without doing any research on him.  If you read JVs book it will explain his POV on government and his time in office.  He doesnt like government, he detestes it and the people that make it up.  He may have different ideas about things, but so did the men that founded this country.  

My personal thoughts on Jesse is that he is somewhat like our founders.  He is in it for the glory, not the personal gain and that is patriotic when you think what the glory will bring the people.

----------


## berrybunches

I guess questioning something on an open forum with replies doesn't constitute research in your eyes? Wow becuase that what I was going for. Sorry I didn't get your seal of approval on my research methods.

----------


## Korey Kaczynski

Ventura is burnt from politics and probably only wants to run if he sees it'll get anywhere.

His stint as a governor probably made him very distasteful of running and the harassment of being an elected official, so I guess he's really cynical about the entire system.

----------


## JohnMeridith

> Why at the rally was he all like "I'll be watching if there enough interest I will run in 2112" Like we can't start our revolution without him or something .
> Seemed arrogant to me. There are many other people better suited than him to run on our platform. 
> 
> I was also told my a Minn. resident that he is very arrogant, that he won't shake hands or anything and that when he was governor it was "all about Jesse"
> Now I think I know what they mean.
> I think the guy serves a purpose, he gets press and he motivates people but good God, all he is doing is sitting in Mexico waiting for people to rally around a potential 2112 run that will fail. He wouldn't even run for Senate. I don't get it. He doesn't seem to want to help at all - like, its all about Jesse. He even admits to taking a contract from MSNBC to keep his mouth shut about the war. WTF? Dr. Paul certainly would not let himself be bought off and I don't want anyone in the white house who would sell their signature and turn a blind eye to the highest bidder either.
> 
> I use to defend him and like him a lot but I am getting to the point where I question his motivations.
> 
> Thoughts?



You make STATEMENTS then ask our THOUGHTS.  It doesnt look like research to me.

----------


## KenInMontiMN

Hate to say too much without first reading his book to see how his views may have evolved since the guv days. He's a better option than the current course, undoubtedly; on the other hand he will go off on his tangents of choice and its very difficult to predict what those might involve. But people will nevertheless vote for him in double-digit percentages, that's pretty much a given.

Like I posted once before, I'd be much more comfortable with him on the lower half of a ticket that had a more consistent & proven limited gov't guy/gal in the lead spot.

----------


## Leroy_Jenkems

> Why at the rally was he all like "I'll be watching if there enough interest I will run in 2112" Like we can't start our revolution without him or something .
> 
> I think the guy serves a purpose, he gets press and he motivates people but good God, all he is doing is sitting in Mexico waiting for people to rally around a potential 2112 run that will fail. 
> Thoughts?


By 2112, he'll have had 104 years to come to his senses and humble himself. 

Those who can't perform basic mathematics probably shouldn't vote for a candidate who will wake them up. They might get liberated and do something stupid, thereby starting the process of totalitarianism all over again.

----------


## Leroy_Jenkems

> People on this forum that continually bash JV are ridiculous.  Hypocrites even.  Let me think about the founding fathers that spent their time abroad rather than in the US...hmm benjamin franklin and thomas jefferson come to mind for some reason.  
> 
> You people sound like the idiots that bash Ron Paul without doing any research on him.  If you read JVs book it will explain his POV on government and his time in office.  He doesnt like government, he detestes it and the people that make it up.  He may have different ideas about things, but so did the men that founded this country.  
> 
> My personal thoughts on Jesse is that he is somewhat like our founders.  He is in it for the glory, not the personal gain and that is patriotic when you think what the glory will bring the people.


Well stated.

----------


## RedLightning

I think its funny when he said(not exact quote), "My book is titled, Don't Start the Revolution Without Me, well I'm here.  Now I'm going back to Mexico."

----------


## MRoCkEd

Read Jesse's book. You'll like it.

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

I'm a near lifetime Minnesota resident and I support Ventura. Not sure if he will be the best choice for President in 2012 (if he runs), but I take issue with the people who think "it's all about Jesse." It seems like this is the favorite catch phrase of the Democrats and Republicans hurt still hurt over seeing their crap candidates lose to him in 1998. Or those who just don't like his personality.

First, the bad. Ventura does have an ego. It's hard to deny that. It makes him belligerent and bold, so it must be weighed as a personal trait. He's also a very independent guy. Some people hated the fact that he routinely did things on the side that appeared stupid while Governor (like host football, interview in Playboy, etc). But you know what? To me it appears they didn't detract from his job in any way. Ventura, even as Governor, ought to have the right to have fun as long as it doesn't affect his duties.

Ventura was a far better choice than both candidates in 1998. I would take him ten times over as the only good compared to those evils. The Democrats ran a party aristocrat, Hubert Humphrey Jr. The Republicans ran the current chickenhawk and Bush drone in MN Senate, Norm Coleman. Ten years ago, the choice was easy: Ventura. He also proved to be a far better Governor than that slimeball Tim Pawlenty (his successor), who has spent most of his second term whoring himself out to McCain in hopes of being his Vice Presidential pick. Even though he has an ego, one of the best things about Ventura is that he is humble enough to surround himself with advisers on areas he isn't an expert in. He actually listens to the experts. I don't think we would have had a major bridge fall apart on Ventura's watch. That was, in part, thanks to the cronyism resurrected by Pawlenty in putting his clueless Lt. Governor in charge of overseeing transportation.

Finally, Ventura did a lot of good for the state. He stuck his neck out with trade missions, even thumbing the Federal government. He pushed for free trade with Cuba, one of the few Governors at the time willing to openly do it. He also visited many countries and generated real interest in our state by making arguments for MN goods and by virtue of his forceful persona.

Ventura also did two other great things: abolished the clean air centers and built the light rail. Minnesotans used to have to bring their cars into these bureaucratic facilities to be checked out to see if their exhaust was "clean" enough. If not, you ended up being forced by the state to pay out the ear to get minor quirks fixed for the good of the environment. My family used to get socked by this several times. Other states still suffer under this regime. Most were overjoyed to see it go under Ventura.

The light rail is more controversial for liberty minded people. Personally, I'm glad it's there, and think it should be either privatized or turned over to local governments. I wouldn't be surprised if thousands of Ron Paul supporters used this thing to get to the Rally for the Republic. I myself did. It's efficient and fast. It also appears as a stroke of genius now. The I-35W bridge collapse and high fuel prices have made getting around the Twin Cities much, much harder. It would be worsened even more if not for the light rail. This system has saved at least a significant portion of commuters frustration and money.

As for running, I think Ventura will only go for President or any other office if he feels he has a real chance at winning. He isn't one just to run for percentages (5-10-20-whatever just to make an impact). I can't really blame him. I think that deep down, Ron Paul probably passed on running third party for part of this reason. It is up to us to force the debates open and make ballot access more fair for third party candidates. What good is running third party if you're guaranteed that people in multiple states won't be able to vote for you, and millions can't hear your message in the debates?

As for motives, I think Ventura's are mostly good. He could have been re-elected Governor in 2002 without too many problems. Instead, his wife was having health problems, and he put family above political office and decided not to run. That speaks strongly to me about the kind of person Jesse is. Also, you can't help but ask yourself why the CIA spied on him all throughout his term if he really was just some kind of opportunist or blowhard...

----------


## RPDelegate

I can't think of anyone other than Ventura that would actually have a chance at beating the 2-party system.  I can't think of any other Independent that MSM would actually give attention to.  I can't think of any other Independent that could possibly get into the debates.  I really think he is the best bet for 2012.  Sure he's no Ron Paul.  But I highly doubt Ron Paul will be running in 2012, and I doubt anyone just like him will be running as well.

And to those that say he spent too much money while governor, how is it that we received tax rebate checks?  I don't recall getting one from any other MN governors.  I think for the most part he does do the right thing.

----------


## JohnMeridith

> Read Jesse's book. You'll like it.


I thought it was a great read.  I bought it at lunch one day and finished it by midnight.

----------


## berrybunches

> You make STATEMENTS then ask our THOUGHTS.  It doesnt look like research to me.


I posted my thoughts and asked for input. Sorry I made you upset. Didn't know you were so touchy.




> By 2112, he'll have had 104 years to come to his senses and humble himself. 
> 
> Those who can't perform basic mathematics probably shouldn't vote for a candidate who will wake them up. They might get liberated and do something stupid, thereby starting the process of totalitarianism all over again.


Dude, its 2108, man your retarded. Typo = bad at math. 
I guess I might as well not vote becuase I may accidentally write in the wrong candidate. hahaha 
This thread is serious business.

*Lovecraftian4Paul - truly a great and helpful post. Thanks.*

-------------

I also want to state that if Ventura ran I would vote for him in a heartbeat. We need someone who can beat the D's and R's and I agree with him on a lot of things. 
After the civil discourse with ya'll I think I will read his book. It appears I was wrong a a few things. Not a big deal. It happens, I don't have the ego to care.

*Sorry everyone is so touchy here. Didn't know you all had boners for the guy.*

----------


## libertea

> If he doesn't see the invasion(influx of millions) and it's impact on the states then he's blind or just doesn't want to face reality.


You have an interesting version of reality.




> This seems to be the norm with people who are rooted in the 60s. They still believe all the marxist bull$#@! they were taught back then. I hope I'm wrong, maybe he will change his mind.


Jesse is a Marxist?

----------


## JohnMeridith

> I posted my thoughts and asked for input. Sorry I made you upset. Didn't know you were so touchy.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, its 2108, man your retarded. Typo = bad at math. 
> I guess I might as well not vote becuase I may accidentally write in the wrong candidate. hahaha 
> This thread is serious business.
> 
> *Lovecraftian4Paul - truly a great and helpful post. Thanks.*
> ...


I posted my thoughts as well.  It just seems you identified with them and are the one on the defensive.

----------


## berrybunches

> I posted my thoughts as well.  It just seems you identified with them and are the one on the defensive.


Actually I think I got you confused with another poster...but you did call me a hypocrite for questioning the anointed one 

Lets be friends.

----------


## BarryDonegan

he is arrogant.  he is a pro-wrestler and a superstar.  superstars are arrogant.  he has ron paul in his ear, and he is arrogant in such a way that the media will cover him, and the american people will think he is cool and a good commander-in-chief.

jesse ventura has the missing link; when hannity says "you think the war on terror is a joke, what are you going to do about osama bin ladin" ventura can say stuff like, well Ill call my buddies from my seal team and go get him myself, and people believe him.  because it might actually be true.

he trumps every anti-war argument.  if he were the president, and pulled out of every nation in the world, and some foreign whacko said that he was a weak president, then at the next meeting, that guy would have to literally stand next to jesse ventura, whom he just called a weak president.  a freakishly massive, navy seal trained ex professional wrestler.

he is the missing link in the antiwar movement, the guy who makes being against the military industrial complex bad ass.

----------


## berrybunches

> he is arrogant.  he is a pro-wrestler and a superstar.  superstars are arrogant.  he has ron paul in his ear, and he is arrogant in such a way that the media will cover him, and the american people will think he is cool and a good commander-in-chief.
> 
> jesse ventura has the missing link; when hannity says "you think the war on terror is a joke, what are you going to do about osama bin ladin" ventura can say stuff like, well Ill call my buddies from my seal team and go get him myself, and people believe him.  because it might actually be true.
> 
> he trumps every anti-war argument.  if he were the president, and pulled out of every nation in the world, and some foreign whacko said that he was a weak president, then at the next meeting, that guy would have to literally stand next to jesse ventura, whom he just called a weak president.  a freakishly massive, navy seal trained ex professional wrestler.
> 
> he is the missing link in the antiwar movement, the guy who makes being against the military industrial complex bad ass.


omg funny, accurate, awesome reply. lol I guess he isn't so bad.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> he is arrogant.  he is a pro-wrestler and a superstar.  superstars are arrogant.  he has ron paul in his ear, and he is arrogant in such a way that the media will cover him, and the american people will think he is cool and a good commander-in-chief.
> 
> jesse ventura has the missing link; when hannity says "you think the war on terror is a joke, what are you going to do about osama bin ladin" ventura can say stuff like, well Ill call my buddies from my seal team and go get him myself, and people believe him.  because it might actually be true.
> 
> he trumps every anti-war argument.  if he were the president, and pulled out of every nation in the world, and some foreign whacko said that he was a weak president, then at the next meeting, that guy would have to literally stand next to jesse ventura, whom he just called a weak president.  a freakishly massive, navy seal trained ex professional wrestler.
> 
> he is the missing link in the antiwar movement, the guy who makes being against the military industrial complex bad ass.


Haha, well put.
He's arrogant indeed - the perfect counterpart to the extremely humble Ron Paul. 

Honestly, watch this video and tell me you still have doubts that he will be called weak for being anti-war and anti-patriot act.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm2weLS5gJ4

----------


## BarryDonegan

this guy will do what pat buchanan did, bring the tough guys over to our side.

intellectuals + tough guys = winning coalition

----------


## PlzPeopleWakeUp

nt

----------


## mmink15

Great thread.  Posters in this thread, Minnesota residents in particular, should come over to www.jesseventuraforums.com and give us some us this top notch insight about his record.  So many of us knows so very little about what Governor Ventura did while in office.

----------


## berrybunches

> You got that right!
> 
> Also, sorry to berrybunches, I don't sugarcoat anything.


Fine. But I still stand by the notion that not insulting people makes people more sympathetic to your cause and changes more minds. Guess that's a radical idea on the internet. 

My misconceptions on Jesse have been corrected partly to you and others. Thanks

----------


## Leroy_Jenkems

> Dude, its 2108, man your retarded. Typo = bad at math. 
> I guess I might as well not vote becuase I may accidentally write in the wrong candidate. hahaha 
> This thread is serious business.





> Fine. But I still stand by the notion that not insulting people makes people more sympathetic to your cause and changes more minds. Guess that's a radical idea on the internet.


You seem to be contradicting yourself, in addition to making multiple typos. It's 2008, not 2108 (unless "your" [sic] subscribed to some unorthodox calender or something). It's "you're" that's used as a contraction of "you are," not "your." You typed "2112" more than once, that's why I had to call you out, "dude."

Many people will not seriously consider your perspectives and interpretations of daily affairs if you are lacking in basic linguistics. Don't be "retarded," empower yourself with knowledge in the 22nd (oops, I mean 21st) century.

----------


## erika

>>libertea;1677068]You have an interesting version of reality.


You clearly wear rose colored glasses.
If you don't see the invasion(influx of millions of illegals) and it's impact on the states then you're blind, delusional or just don't want to face reality.



>>Jesse is a Marxist?


I never said that but let me ask you this. Do you think the 60s teachings weren't out of the frankfurt school? This is an IQ test for you now.

----------


## libertarian4321

> You seem to be contradicting yourself, in addition to making multiple typos. It's 2008, not 2108 (unless "your" [sic] subscribed to some unorthodox calender or something). It's "you're" that's used as a contraction of "you are," not "your." You typed "2112" more than once, that's why I had to call you out, "dude."
> 
> Many people will not seriously consider your perspectives and interpretations of daily affairs if you are lacking in basic linguistics. Don't be "retarded," empower yourself with knowledge in the 22nd (oops, I mean 21st) century.


I've noticed that people rarely take punctuation police and grammar Nazis seriously.  Probably because they think these folks have nothing substantive to say.

BTW, you used "[sic]" improperly.

Anyone who has nothing important to say, feel free to comment on my spelling and punctuation.

----------


## Roxi

> Why at the rally was he all like "I'll be watching if there enough interest I will run in 2112" Like we can't start our revolution without him or something .
> Seemed arrogant to me. There are many other people better suited than him to run on our platform. 
> 
> I was also told my a Minn. resident that he is very arrogant, that he won't shake hands or anything and that when he was governor it was "all about Jesse"
> Now I think I know what they mean.
> I think the guy serves a purpose, he gets press and he motivates people but good God, all he is doing is sitting in Mexico waiting for people to rally around a potential 2112 run that will fail. He wouldn't even run for Senate. I don't get it. He doesn't seem to want to help at all - like, its all about Jesse. He even admits to taking a contract from MSNBC to keep his mouth shut about the war. WTF? Dr. Paul certainly would not let himself be bought off and I don't want anyone in the white house who would sell their signature and turn a blind eye to the highest bidder either.
> 
> I use to defend him and like him a lot but I am getting to the point where I question his motivations.
> 
> ...


did he actually say 2112 because if he did he probably doesn't realize he will be like 160 or something and hardly eligible for the presidency

----------


## VoteForRonPaul

> People on this forum that continually bash JV are ridiculous.  Hypocrites even.  Let me think about the founding fathers that spent their time abroad rather than in the US...hmm benjamin franklin and thomas jefferson come to mind for some reason.  
> 
> You people sound like the idiots that bash Ron Paul without doing any research on him.  If you read JVs book it will explain his POV on government and his time in office.  He doesnt like government, he detestes it and the people that make it up.  He may have different ideas about things, but so did the men that founded this country.  
> 
> My personal thoughts on Jesse is that he is somewhat like our founders.  He is in it for the glory, not the personal gain and that is patriotic when you think what the glory will bring the people.


Well said!

----------


## libertea

> >>libertea;1677068]You have an interesting version of reality.
> 
> You clearly wear rose colored glasses.


You can borrow them any time.

I see the glass as half full, you see it as invaded by water.




> >>Jesse is a Marxist?
> 
> I never said that but let me ask you this. Do you think the 60s teachings weren't out of the frankfurt school? This is an IQ test for you now.


No, there was no propaganda back then.  Just like there is no anti immigration propaganda now.  Just "reality".

----------


## Leroy_Jenkems

> I've noticed that people rarely take punctuation police and grammar Nazis seriously.  Probably because they think these folks have nothing substantive to say.
> 
> BTW, you used "[sic]" improperly.
> 
> Anyone who has nothing important to say, feel free to comment on my spelling and punctuation.


I'm responding to a very juvenile argument against the perceived aims of Jesse Ventura, who I think is doing much more good than harm. Sometimes it takes a body slam to shake up an establishment. A guy who's not afraid of confrontation with spineless oafs who hold the threat of force over our heads and expect us to cower. 

I didn't say much because I didn't _have to_ say much. A weak argument doesn't take a comprehensive response when the cognition of the dissenter can be easily called into question.

----------

